# 40 gallon electric water heater



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Want to give this customer a couple of options on a 40 gallon electric. So far 3 suppliers only have the basic Bradford whites. I install them all the Time but want make more money with a different electric water heater, any thoughts??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If they don't mind an Electrician coming in and they have enough for it, I would recommend a heater set up for both elements to come on simultaneously. Your cost isn't that much more but you could charge more.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

This is an easy one.
Price up servcie agreement

price up a 1 year parts and labor warranty heater
price up a 6 year parts and labor wararnty
price up a 6 year full parts and labor with a 10 year tank wararnty
price up a 10 x 10 full parts and labor warranty.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I get Reheem water heaters for about $100 less than Bradford White.
Or what richard said


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I get Reheem water heaters for about $100 less than Bradford White.
> Or what richard said


I get BW 50 gallon nat. gas for less than 3 bills

40 gallons are more expensive of the same brand


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> I get BW 50 gallon nat. gas for less than 3 bills
> 
> 40 gallons are more expensive of the same brand


Thats a good price.
I get 50 gallon gas rheems for about $260, the bradford is running me about $380


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I get really good prices through RE Michel's


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Thats a good price.
> I get 50 gallon gas rheems for about $260, the bradford is running me about $380


:thumbsup:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> This is an easy one.
> Price up servcie agreement
> 
> price up a 1 year parts and labor warranty heater
> ...


Great idea.. I just have to figure on how to get my numbers for those agreements add extra 400 for each one??


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Thats a good price.
> I get 50 gallon gas rheems for about $260, the bradford is running me about $380


Was wondering who you get those rheem 50s from that is a great price. I have installed over 500 rheems in last 4 years and I can't touch that price with my supplier.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

ditchdigger said:


> Was wondering who you get those rheem 50s from that is a great price. I have installed over 500 rheems in last 4 years and I can't touch that price with my supplier.


Standard Plumbing Supply.
Thier web site shows list price, If you do a lot of business with them they will knock of about 35%.

http://www.standardplumbing.com/index.html?_a=23

Not sure where you work, but here is a link to their locations.

http://www.standardplumbing.com/index.html?pg=lo&_x=Locations


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> If they don't mind an Electrician coming in and they have enough for it, I would recommend a heater set up for both elements to come on simultaneously. Your cost isn't that much more but you could charge more.


 






As far as I know, all residential elec. W/H's are wired from factory as non-simultaneous (elements *will not* power on at the same time). Why would you alter that? You'll lose any UL approval and heap all the liability on yourself. I wouldn't touch that with a 10-foot pole.....:no:

Richard's approach is the way to go. Give them options. Studies show when people have options, and are allowed to choose for themselves, sales increase.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> As far as I know, all residential elec. W/H's are wired from factory as non-simultaneous (elements *will not* power on at the same time). Why would you alter that? You'll lose any UL approval and heap all the liability on yourself. I wouldn't touch that with a 10-foot pole.....:no:
> 
> Richard's approach is the way to go. Give them options. Studies show when people have options, and are allowed to choose for themselves, sales increase.


You can purchase them direct from the factory this way and it is legit with the rating plate and all. You obviously cannot utilize the same wires or breaker, but I think everybody knows that....making sure everyone knows that I know that.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> You can purchase them direct from the factory this way and it is legit with the rating plate and all. You obviously cannot utilize the same wires or breaker, but I think everybody knows that....making sure everyone knows that I know that.:laughing:


 






I gotta get out more.........:laughing: ....I thought you were altering the heater on your own.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Standard Plumbing Supply.
> Thier web site shows list price, If you do a lot of business with them they will knock of about 35%.
> 
> http://www.standardplumbing.com/index.html?_a=23
> ...


Thanks for the info I'm prolly just getting the screws put to me the only thing I have around here is southern pipe


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ditchdigger said:


> Thanks for the info I'm prolly just getting the screws put to me the only thing I have around here is southern pipe


What about an RE Michel or another HVAC company? They sell water heaters tank and tankless and would probably give you a good deal to land another contractor.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> What about an RE Michel or another HVAC company? They sell water heaters tank and tankless and would probably give you a good deal to land another contractor.


My problem is I live in the Mississippi delta we are two weeks from everything especially good deals on plumbing products. Thanks I will check em out


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

I am over 100 Miles from any other supplier that carries rheem or a.o. Smith and these seem to be what most specs call for in my area


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ditchdigger said:


> in the Mississippi delta we are two weeks from everything especially good deals on plumbing products. t


That's the truth lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

ditchdigger said:


> My problem is I live in the Mississippi delta we are two weeks from everything especially good deals on plumbing products. Thanks I will check em out


A geographic anomaly.

I'm a dapper Dan man!


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Colgar said:


> A geographic anomaly.
> 
> I'm a dapper Dan man!


Yessir seems it is


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

If you give a 6 to 10 year warranty and the HO has bad water does that cause an issue. ( PH, iron, hard) does that void warranty?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> If you give a 6 to 10 year warranty and the HO has bad water does that cause an issue. ( PH, iron, hard) does that void warranty?


It should but it won't. 

Not provable.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Most of the time the rating plate is what gets turned in on a warranty heater.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Vin. 

If you are just a plumber and repair only what you are called for the extra warranty may not be the best thing for you. A warranty allows you to maintain your work and products the bigger thing with warranties is it allows you ton be in front of your customer.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Bradford white has leak detection sensors, energy saving programmable controls, the ten year warranty, accessory modules find out how much you can add any of there accessories and mark it up.


----------

